# Daredevils?



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Anybody have any luck with them? If so, which ones work and at what speed of retrieve?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Field and Stream magazine placed them in the 50 all time best lures list, but I've never hooked anything with mine. They left out the Blue Fox too. I'm glad I didn't pay for a subscription. :lol: 

I got some "nibbles" at Strawberry once. I think I just need to play with my retrieve a bit and it'll start working better. Maybe the little printed devil face scares off the fish. :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We troll them on our topwater rods and always seem to pick up fish. My wife caught a nice 15" brown on one at vernon using the rainbow colored one. We mostly fish rainbow, brown, black and white, and the red and white kind. A good lure but I don't think to many people use them much.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, I get the feeling that they are not used much by most people. I know the pikers really love them, but I was wondering what else they work good for. I can get strikes on the red and whites but no hook ups. Hopefully this spring I will learn how to catch the pike with them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The world record rainbow hit a spoon. I'm not sure of the brand, but most spoons share similar characteristics.

I can recall somebody's post on the old forum about their wife catching a 25lb laker with a spoon at Fish Lake.

I guess they work, but I haven't found my niche yet.

Good luck to you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I think too many folks retrieve them too fast. I have caught many different fish on Dardevls by working them so slowly that they are just barely staying level. Try running them slowly just over weeds or brush. Vary the retrieve, letting them drop and then pull them back up a little faster. Just like a jig, the hit will often come when the spoon starts to fall.
> Oh, and be sure to use a good quality swivel as these spoons will twist line like no other!


Very true !!! My neighbor used to catch a lot of fish at Flaming Gorge with the red and white. That is all he would use !! I went along to verify this story and it was true. I've never had very much luck with them myself, although this year I did buy a couple to try again..but haven't used them yet...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is interesting to me that people haven't had luck with a dare devil. My grandpa taught me the ways of the red and white daredevil. I have caught more fish casting and retrieving with these that any other lure combined. They are my old reliable, and believe me the oldtimers now what they are doing. Just ask .45 :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> This is interesting to me that people haven't had luck with a dare devil. My grandpa taught me the ways of the red and white daredevil. I have caught more fish casting and retrieving with these that any other lure combined. They are my old reliable, and believe me the oldtimers now what they are doing. Just ask .45 :wink:


Did you're grandpa teach you how to respect you're elders ???? :evil: .. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, sorry sir. That was out of line I appoligize for my behavor. That was my youth speaking out again. Wait .45 according to our profiles I'm 2 years elder than you. Now who's being disrespectful. Boou yah.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I've used red and white daredevils for years (lottsa years). I've caught rainbows and splake with them at fish lake, I've caught rainbows with them at Flaming gorge, I've caught rainbows with them in many smaller reservoir/ponds. Don't leave home without em.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I think too many folks retrieve them too fast. I have caught many different fish on Dardevls by working them so slowly that they are just barely staying level. Try running them slowly just over weeds or brush. Vary the retrieve, letting them drop and then pull them back up a little faster. Just like a jig, the hit will often come when the spoon starts to fall.
> Oh, and be sure to use a good quality swivel as these spoons will twist line like no other!


Thanks for the info Fatbass. That's the kind of detail I needed.

Thanks everybody, I guess there are plenty on here who can testify of the effectiveness with the spoons.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll just add a quick reply to this. For the last two years trolling on Otter Creek Res. I, and everyone in our party have had great success with spoons. We've done the best with spoons in the 4-5 inch range, and colors in yellows/greens/orange combos. We've caught mostly bows and an occassional brown and cutthroat, all in the 14-18 inch range.
However, haven't had much success with them in other waters.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Red and white Daredevils- caught quite a few trout on them trolling and casting. But as a kid what a pike lure. Actually after a day or so the paint would be taken right off them and my mom would use her fingernail polish to repaint them for me.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought a red & white daredevil was one of those guys who runs naked between the Diamond Fork hot springs at 20 below during February.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess I am going to have to become proficient with these. I will make sure to stock up on some red and whites and 5 of diamonds when I start chasing pike in the spring.

Threshershark, I think you are confusing the daredevils with the red and white lunatics.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I used them back in the day at Island Park Res. and Yellowstone Lake. Limited every time!!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Wdycle said:


> I used them back in the day at Island Park Res. and Yellowstone Lake. Limited every time!!


Nice work! Which ones, and were you trolling or casting?


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

> I can recall somebody's post on the old forum about their wife catching a 25lb laker with a spoon at Fish Lake.


I can't pass up an opportunity to brag about my wife. We often catch splake and rainbows at Fishlake trolling either a red & white, or black and white spoon. Just lucky that the big boy hit her spoon. The one she was trolling was an old (I don't think they make them any more) Nu-Spoon which was black and white. We have also used Daredevils as well. She wants me to clarify that it was 26.8 pounds not 25, and that she only looks fat in the picture because of the big waders and the other 7 layers she had on to keep warm. LOL










Her previous best.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I had some really good luck out at lost creek last this last summer. Right at dusk we would troll them not too deep. We were catching some big cuts and bows on em.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. I thought it weighed more than 25lbs. Just wasn't sure. 

I really just wanted to give you a chance to post that big boy.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tattertot said:


> > I can recall somebody's post on the old forum about their wife catching a 25lb laker with a spoon at Fish Lake.


I can't pass up an opportunity to brag about my wife. We often catch splake and rainbows at Fishlake trolling either a red & white, or black and white spoon. Just lucky that the big boy hit her spoon. The one she was trolling was an old (I don't think they make them any more) Nu-Spoon which was black and white. We have also used Daredevils as well. She wants me to clarify that it was 26.8 pounds not 25, and that she only looks fat in the picture because of the big waders and the other 7 layers she had on to keep warm. LOL

  Tell you're wife not to worry about the 'fat' look with the big waders and all the clothes she has to wear !! Some of us guy's totally understand !!!..   
Congrats on the catch and hope you can get some more in the spring!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock: Are those pictures up at sportsmen? I Swear I've seen them before. Tell her great fish. My wife always catches bigger fish than me. Drives me nuts cuz she fishes about 1/10 as much as I do.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That is one nice laker your wife caught there Tatter. I don't know what she was worried about, I think she is a beauty even with the waders.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing sexier than a gal in waders holding up a huge fish! Great job and OMG it hit a spoon? Wow!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Anybody have any luck with them? If so, which ones work and at what speed of retrieve?


Just for you Nibble Nuts...At Rockport to-day I trolled for more than an hour with a red and white. Fast, slow, with weight, with none. Everything I could do. No luck with the Daredevil !!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I also tried the red and white today, but at the berry. Nada. 

I'm telling you, the little devil face scares away the fish!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Nibble Nuts":mi9zm1d8]Anybody have any luck with them? If so, which ones work and at what speed of retrieve?
> ...


Any luck with anything else?[/quote:mi9zm1d8]
Again, I tried everything in the bag..Rapala's, spinner's, minnows, flies...Nothing !! Old standby ( worms ) worked very well. Found a *lot* of rainbow along the east side about 40' from shore and a bunch more where the Weber comes in. One brown and one perch, also. Nothing of any 'great size' to brag about..mostly 14" to 17" range..Good fighting fish though...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Nibble Nuts":v0a5wyd0]Anybody have any luck with them? If so, which ones work and at what speed of retrieve?


Just for you Nibble Nuts...At Rockport to-day I trolled for more than an hour with a red and white. Fast, slow, with weight, with none. Everything I could do. No luck with the Daredevil !![/quote:v0a5wyd0]

I have yet to get them to work for me. I can get hits but they just won't hook themselves. Glad to see you got success out there.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I also tried the red and white today, but at the berry. Nada.
> 
> I'm telling you, the little devil face scares away the fish!


Maybe the devil face is why the pike supposedly like them.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nibble Nuts...( I always thought it was Nimble Nuts...sorry...I thought you had ice fished too much !! ..  ..)...Anyway if the trout are 'hitting' you're Daredevil and not taking it, you may try to add a piece of worm to it. Just give them a little more incentive..


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> Nibble Nuts...( I always thought it was Nimble Nuts...sorry...I thought you had ice fished too much !! ..  ..)...Anyway if the trout are 'hitting' you're Daredevil and not taking it, you may try to add a piece of worm to it. Just give them a little more incentive..


I think I will give that a try. I was under the impression that may hurt the action of the lure. Hopefully once things ice over I will be ice fishing too much. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

N.N. We were doing both. Trolling at about 3 mph using a "S" pattern. No down rigger just the lure. We also casted from shore. Better luck at both place's trolling.


----------

